# Greenhead Fly



## icassell (Oct 3, 2009)

These buggers live on the New Jersey shore (They are considered one of the 2 New Jersey state birds, along with the mosquito).  They bite viciously!


----------



## Provo (Nov 28, 2009)

I like this picture


----------



## icassell (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, Provo.  These guys are pretty, but boy are they nasty!


----------



## Provo (Nov 28, 2009)

I live in nj and I honestly can't recall ever noticing one of these but then again I was not looking for a fly.  I know if you go to the beach here those dam sea fleas or whatever they are called nats bite.


----------



## icassell (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmmm .... you must not live on the Jersey Shore.  These things are all over there (our place is in Southern Ocean County).


----------

